# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Tự chế máy in 3D đùn nhựa ở Việt Nam

## trongnam

Bác nào thích có thể vào đây tham gia http://reprap.org/ rất hay, có thể làm ở Việt Nam.

----------


## CKD

Đã có làm rồi nè bác. Bác tham khảo thêm nhé  :Smile: 


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/20...de-in-Viet-Nam

Và ở đây.. vừa DIY vừa bán linh kiện.


http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/38...cho-maIy-in-3D

----------


## trongnam

uhm, mình giới thiếu cho mấy bác chưa biết chứ ở VN cũng nhiều bác biết rồi

----------


## writewin

góp thêm 1cái đang làm dở hơn cả tháng nay chưa làm tiếp nè ^^, hết tiền nên đang cày kiếm thêm tiền để đổ vô em nó ^^

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/17...ML-CNC-Da-Nang

4room có nguyên cả 1 chuyên mục về in 3d mà ^^

----------

thehiena2

----------

